# Шейный остеохондроз



## Роман90 (12 Окт 2018)

Всем добрый день, уважаемые врачи, подскажите пожалуйста по моей проблеме.мне 30лет.
Последнее время стали мучать состояния туманной головы, не ясной головы, небольшого головокружения, из за этого всего начались у меня панические атаки ( страх что закружится голова и упаду..), был у нескольких неврологов, кардиологов и прочих врачах, сказали здоров хоть в космос...неврологи говорят что мне надо идти к психотерапевту.
По назначению невролога колол в/м мексидол, без результатно.
Подскажите могут ли при моих проблемах с шеей быть такие симптомы с головой.
Я прикреплю все МРТ что у меня есть.


----------



## La murr (12 Окт 2018)

@Роман90, Роман, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Окт 2018)

Клиническая картина характерна для синдрома  позвоночной артерии (СПА). Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками. Врач установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## Роман90 (12 Окт 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо.


----------

